# Joining the strike = supporting terrorism



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
This is terrorism!!
I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

No one is pushing a radical agenda we just want fair wages. Drivers have even created a strike website to better organize because we know uber isn't going to listen to us or care if we parade around their office or turn off our apps, I'm sorry I wish it wasn't the case but it's gonna take a true strike and that means shutting uber down.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

So, no one is telling you to make fake account and call uber drivers in order to hurt people who don't wanna strike, or doesn't even know about the strike?
This is terrorism, don't fall into it!! 
My way, or I'll make u pay.....does that sound ok to you. Don't hurt people, and do the opposite of what people that want you to hurt people ask you to do


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


What Uber drivers are talking about doing on Oct. 16-18 is not really a strike as Uber drivers are not employees.

But the goals they are seeking by walking out on those days is not political, nor are drivers trying to instill fear into anyone by doing so, so it's not terrorism either.

I think it's technically just a protest.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

that's not what he is asking for, he is asking drivers and pax to send fake request and cancel them just to hurt people that don't bound to his will, this loser is a terrorist!!
what if there is a driver out there who is having a financial problems, who doesn't know about this strike, or just cant afford to miss a day of work and need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, so instead of spending time with his/her family on the weekend he/she must drive for uber cause he/she need the money to buy food diapers etc. and now he/she is going to get tons of fake uber requests, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke. and this is thanks to this terrorist who u decided to follow!!! this is disgusting!!.
you wanna strike go ahead, you wanna call for other people to strike fine, no problem with that. but u wanna actually hurt people who don't wanna strike with you, this is terrorism, u are terrorizing innocent people. he is asking fo you to cause damage to people who maybe doesn't even know about any of this. DO NOT FOLLOW A TERRORIST!!! no matter what.
Thanks, Daniel


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Calm down. 

Causing someone to be "frustrated, upset and broke" in protest of working conditions is not terrorism. 

Causing someone to be in fear of violence and/or death for political reasons is.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

UberMensch2015 said:


> What the **** are you talking about you idiot? Joining the strike doesn't mean you're committing any violence. Go away uber troll.


Watch uberman on YouTube. It's good info and people need to be informed. Strike and let your voice be heard...just don't do it for Abe Hussein


----------



## Makishima_78 (Aug 11, 2015)

-__-
Someone is a little hyperbolic. This isnt terrorism, nobody is threatening life or property so just stop. This good old fashioned labor organizing and rightfully so.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

U don't have to threaten life to be a terrorist or support terrorism. Just hurting random people. terrorizing them is enough. Asking people to cause harm to other people is unethical. Do not folow this loser


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Wow...


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Time to delete this fool


----------



## crowsandcats (Sep 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> just cant afford to miss a day of work and need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, so instead of spending time with his/her family on the weekend he/she must drive for uber cause he/she need the money to buy food diapers etc. and now he/she is going to get tons of fake uber requests, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke.


An ample percentage of Uber drivers are already frustrated, upset and broke simply for using the app - hence the need for the strike.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

crowsandcats said:


> An ample percentage of Uber drivers are already frustrated, upset and broke simply for using the app - hence the need for the strike.


Then they should first organize market-by-market, then create a dialogue with demands, then strike locally if that is what is called for. Some ****** trying to get people to buy burner phones and disrupt other's ability to make a living, or asking them to pelt non-striking drivers with stuff is uncalled for. He's changed his demands, so I don't think Abe Husein is advocating that any more, but still, he's a guy that likes to cause a stir everywhere he goes.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

American history is rife with these types of tactics being used. It is a part of who we are as a nation. 

Ghandi advocated not buying cloth woven in England. Martin Luther King Jr promoted and participated in non violent but disruptive protests. According to Daniel both of these people were terrorists.

Maybe Daniel needs to move to someplace that is always warm and fuzzy....Mr Rogers Neighborhood comes to mind.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Snowtop said:


> American history is rife with these types of tactics being used. It is a part of who we are as a nation.
> 
> Ghandi advocated not buying cloth woven in England. Martin Luther King Jr promoted and participated in non violent but disruptive protests. According to Daniel both of these people were terrorists.
> 
> Maybe Daniel needs to move to someplace that is always warm and fuzzy....Mr Rogers Neighborhood comes to mind.


Daniel was referring to the VIOLENT aspect of the protest advocated by multilevel marketing scammer/revealer/scammer Abe Husein, with regards to throwing stuff at cars. Abe has backed off of some of that, but the fact remains that every market is different. Organize locally. Establish a local set of requirements. Open a dialogue. Negotiate. This national thuggery is repulsive.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Uber Freedom Dispels False Allegations
*


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> U don't have to threaten life to be a terrorist or support terrorism. Just hurting random people. terrorizing them is enough. Asking people to cause harm to other people is unethical. Do not folow this loser


The vast majority of drivers that actually take place in the strike will simply not drive. I don't believe anyone wants to go out of their way to do more than that have to, which is basically strike by not driving.

Further it's constantly being pointed out, in your thread and responses, that the strike is going to hurt others. What about how Uber has taken advantage of its drivers? What about the crap wages Uber pays, and keeps lowering them in various markets? Uber has been making countless people suffer because of their crap and something has to be done. Many drivers have complained to Uber about wages and various other things but to no availe. A strike is probably the best leverage drivers can use at this point.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> The vast majority of drivers that actually take place in the strike will simply not drive. I don't believe anyone wants to go out of their way to do more than that have to, which is basically strike by not driving.
> 
> Further it's constantly being pointed out, in your thread and responses, that the strike is going to hurt others. What about how Uber has taken advantage of its drivers? What about the crap wages Uber pays, and keeps lowering them in various markets? Uber has been making countless people suffer because of their crap and something has to be done. Many drivers have complained to Uber about wages and various other things but to no availe. A strike is probably the best leverage drivers can use at this point.


1) Organize locally, encompassing the most manageable size group of drivers you can.
2) Create a list of demands
3) Open a dialogue with Uber
4) Negotiate
5) Strike if necessary

As one group wins or loses, each market can then tailor their needs to the prescedents set.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> what if there is a driver out there who is having a financial problems, need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke.


^^^^^.......never mind, I do not need to state it, the immediately below quoted poster already has. \/ \/ \/ \/ \/



crowsandcats said:


> An ample percentage of Uber drivers are already frustrated, upset and broke simply for using the app - hence the need for the strike.





Snowtop said:


> American history is rife with these types of tactics being used.


^^^Yup, what he said. Up until the end of the 1940s, the Labour Movement in this country, as it did overseas, used violent tactics as did the Ownership. This is not uncommon still, overseas. \/ \/ \/ \/



JimS said:


> Daniel was referring to the VIOLENT aspect of the protest


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JimS said:


> 1) Organize locally, encompassing the most manageable size group of drivers you can.
> 2) Create a list of demands
> 3) Open a dialogue with Uber
> 4) Negotiate
> 5) Strike if necessary


All good ideas!
I just happen to think that #UberSTRIKE is a right starting off point to get the National and Local media's attention on Drivers' grievances. This in turn Will get Uber's attention. 
#UberSTRIKE has gathering momentum and it should be seized by Drivers to organize locally.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


This is completely idiotic, ignorant and inexplicable!

Why don't you go back and hide under the rock you came out of instead of spewing such idiotic statements here?

Another word that has a strong meaning has been diluted and misused mostly by certain group of people to describe anything they don't like by misnaming it as terrorism.

Working class people demanding fair treatment is simply an attempt of negotiating with the employer.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

The strike organizer is a sad pathetic loser that doesn't work for uber anymore so he seek destruction and chaos, he is a loser that lashing out and should be shunned.

I'm all for protesting and striking, if you fell you are treated unfairly go right ahead, it's your right!

But make no mistake, this specific strike that you are joining goal is nothing more them helping a loser cause chaos.

So strike, just not this time. Don't help this loser terrorist.

Thanks. Daniel


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> The strike organizer is a sad pathetic loser that doesn't work for uber anymore so he seek destruction and chaos, he is a loser that lashing out and should be shunned.
> 
> I'm all for protesting and striking, if you fell you are treated unfairly go right ahead, it's your right!
> 
> ...


This kind of post is more chaotic than than the strike itself. I read what the strike is all about and what the demands and suggestions are for implementing it and getting the word out. It's not hurting anyone. No one is really listening to your posts because they are ridiculous and don't make sense, that should say something...


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


Daniel take a deep breath. Your right to voice your concerns. But the majority of drivers get it, that this is bigger than one individual advocating ignorant behavior. And as I stated in an earlier post that if any driver is injured or there vehicle is damaged uber will pull out all stops to get this front and center in the media to drown out the true intentions of this protest. Yes there will be those who choose to drive, so be it. And yes there may be a small percentage of idiots and I'm concerned that uber will have agitators working to portray this protest in a dark light in order to sway public support. But like yourself the majority of us get it. And each day we must take it upon ourselves to remind fellow drivers that uber corporate is the issue not drivers wanting and needing to drive.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Peaceful ways of supporting the strike:

Don't drive (UberOff). Easy.
Get some flyers printed of one of the many provided in the forum; request Uber rides; hand flyer to driver when they arrive and cancel (likely best to use an Uber account not linked to your driver account).
Get some flyers printed of one of the many provided in the forum; spend time in a high-traffic Uber area and when you see Uber drivers looking for their passengers (very obvious to pick out), approach them and hand them a flyer.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Handing out those flyers to Uber drivers that just had 3 cancels is a fast way of creating a confrontation. Just what you need to support the cause. Fights breaking out all around town.


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Meh, we all deal with cancels on Friday/Saturday nights.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> So, no one is telling you to make fake account and call uber drivers in order to hurt people who don't wanna strike, or doesn't even know about the strike?
> This is terrorism, don't fall into it!!
> My way, or I'll make u pay.....does that sound ok to you. Don't hurt people, and do the opposite of what people that want you to hurt people ask you to do


I for one won't make fake accounts ts but since no one else has come forward to push hard for better pay and working conditions, I most likely will be taking off those 3 days (I might take 2 rides to and from work). I don't care about Abe. He never came here to get an opinion. He thinks his 5 points are the break all bUT he is starting with something. If the strike has some success to it, we will be able to do another one in Nov or Dec and be better organized with real , concrete "demands". Stay off of Uber and see where it leads us.


----------



## Marine grunt (Sep 30, 2015)

I'll qualify myself as an outsider looking in, not an uber driver but after studying this forum and taking a couple of dozen rides, I truly see the driver frustration.
It's obvious that only Uber, and it's pinhead staff are making the cash while the drivers are slaving away. The fact that you guys are under the gun constantly ( driver ratings, cancel rates, insurance issues )makes for a perfect storm to initiate a strike. More power to all of you, I support you 100%.
The emphasis of your strike should be higher pax fees, allowance of tips and higher minimum fares. The pax ratings could continue, but not as a singular means to get rid of drivers. Use that as a tool for coaching, not termination. I also question the fees you guys and gals get charged, they are more than likely way in excess of what is actually charged.
As for the terrorism accusations, I don't think so. I spent the last 20 years fighting terrorism as a Marine in the Middle East, proposing to cancel rides is not even close. A few people on either side will get pissed off, but I doubt anyone is going to lop heads off.
I hope I'm not being disrespectful by posting this, my intentions are purely supportive. Like I said at the beginning, I'm an outsider looking in.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> The strike organizer is a sad pathetic loser that doesn't work for uber anymore so he seek destruction and chaos, he is a loser that lashing out and should be shunned.
> 
> I'm all for protesting and striking, if you fell you are treated unfairly go right ahead, it's your right!
> 
> ...


I think you are a troll, an uber shill, and the real loser here.

Before running you mouth get the facts straight. No one is advocating violence here, just watch the video above.

It is clear from your posts that you have never been in an uber driver's shoes and doing the company's bidding.

The funniest part was: "So strike, just not this time". You have seen the writing on the wall and will feel it soon too.

Here's a thought, why don't you and glados just get lost from this forum because you uber Kool-Aid drinkers are not going to be able to fool people with your crap here.


----------



## Jeepdriver (Aug 15, 2015)

Daniel.. 911 was terrorism, this is not. To say this is terrorism is a slap in the face of everyone affected by the real terrorism of 911. You should chose your words more carefully.


----------



## Snowtop (Nov 11, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


I have read a lot of stupid ignorant things on this and other internet sights. Not sure but his may have just taken top prize. I will take someone really stupid to top it.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Hondaguy7643 said:


> The vast majority of drivers that actually take place in the strike will simply not drive. I don't believe anyone wants to go out of their way to do more than that have to, which is basically strike by not driving.
> 
> Further it's constantly being pointed out, in your thread and responses, that the strike is going to hurt others. What about how Uber has taken advantage of its drivers? What about the crap wages Uber pays, and keeps lowering them in various markets? Uber has been making countless people suffer because of their crap and something has to be done. Many drivers have complained to Uber about wages and various other things but to no availe. A strike is probably the best leverage drivers can use at this point.


-- I couldn't agree more with you! I wonder if Travis goes to bed happy (knowing all too well he is enslaving people) to make billions of dollars for him! How is it fair that a driver **ME** or any person at all makes 2.40$/ride (after Uber takes their cut)? Yet they have the sign-on bonus @200$ for when you sign up new drivers - who by the way add up to the competition and saturation of the "partner" market as it is?

Someone needs to wake Travis up! Maybe he was never taught to be compassionate towards others and the word FAIR does not exist in his vocabulary! The strike is necessary!


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

He tell people in his strike flyer to cause harm to random people, whatever u call it....it's just plain wrong, he should be shunned and not encouraged


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> He tell people in his strike flyer to cause harm to random people, whatever u call it....it's just plain wrong, he should be shunned and not encouraged


There has been NO REQUESTS TO HARM PEOPLE OR VEHICLES. This isn't ****ing France.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> The strike organizer is a sad pathetic loser that doesn't work for uber anymore so he seek destruction and chaos, he is a loser that lashing out and should be shunned.
> 
> I'm all for protesting and striking, if you fell you are treated unfairly go right ahead, it's your right!
> 
> ...


Go back to watching your hate


Marine grunt said:


> I'll qualify myself as an outsider looking in, not an uber driver but after studying this forum and taking a couple of dozen rides, I truly see the driver frustration.
> It's obvious that only Uber, and it's pinhead staff are making the cash while the drivers are slaving away. The fact that you guys are under the gun constantly ( driver ratings, cancel rates, insurance issues )makes for a perfect storm to initiate a strike. More power to all of you, I support you 100%.
> The emphasis of your strike should be higher pax fees, allowance of tips and higher minimum fares. The pax ratings could continue, but not as a singular means to get rid of drivers. Use that as a tool for coaching, not termination. I also question the fees you guys and gals get charged, they are more than likely way in excess of what is actually charged.
> As for the terrorism accusations, I don't think so. I spent the last 20 years fighting terrorism as a Marine in the Middle East, proposing to cancel rides is not even close. A few people on either side will get pissed off, but I doubt anyone is going to lop heads off.
> I hope I'm not being disrespectful by posting this, my intentions are purely supportive. Like I said at the beginning, I'm an outsider looking in.


Sir!

Thank you for your service to this country!

You bring sanity and a balance to the forums. Please don't feel like an outsider.

Ignorant people who have no empathy or sign of intellect should be balanced by posters like yourself!


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> *Uber Freedom Dispels False Allegations
> *


Just wanna point out that he insults the people who are choosing not to strike... " I dont have a gun to your head... do whatever you want... If you dont want to strike and keep making less than minimum wage your whole life fine." He is clearly agitated. The way hes talking and stuttering at times. I think it sounds terrible when "leaders" go ghetto in their speech....


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sebikun20

Abe Husein does not matter to Drivers in San Diego, for example. It's San Diego Drivers themselves who'll speak for themselves by their words and actions. Abe Husein is not claiming to be the voice of Drivers. He is merely the guy who picked the Oct 16-18 weekend as the #UberSTRIKE date. He made a video about it and created an* #UberSTRIKE Event Page* on FB.

It's the Buy-in from the Drivers that has given #UberSTRIKE, the traction it's gained so far.


----------



## Sebikun20 (Jul 25, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> Sebikun20
> 
> Abe Husein does not matter to Drivers in San Diego, for example. It's San Diego Drivers themselves who'll speak for themselves by their words and actions. Abe Husein is not claiming to be the voice of Atlanta Drivers. He is merely the guy who picked the Oct 16-18 weekend as the #UberSTRIKE date. He made a video about it and created an* #UberSTRIKE Event Page* on FB.
> 
> It's the Buy-in from the Drivers that has given #UberSTRIKE, the traction it's gained so far.


I know. Im aware of that. Like I said just pointing that out.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Marine grunt a heartfelt gratitude to you for your service to our country!

And thank you for your thoughtful & supportive post!


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

ACUOUOGH

Is the correct policy that should be followed

Accept cancel reason other unit off go home


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

The man asking you to make fake accounts or tell pax to ping you then cancel, if that's not hurting the innocent then I don't know what is


----------



## Lester Crowley (Jun 7, 2015)

Eh he he...nice recap of an Onion article. You had me going, you kidder.

...wait, you're serious. Seriously?

Oh, the rampant equivocation that is strewn everywhere.



Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> The man asking you to make fake accounts or tell pax to ping you then cancel, if that's not hurting the innocent then I don't know what is


I'm not advocating it, and I won't do it, but that's exactly what Uber did to Lyft and it's drivers, isn't it?


----------



## flash389 (Aug 25, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> What Uber drivers are talking about doing on Oct. 16-18 is not really a strike as Uber drivers are not employees.
> 
> But the goals they are seeking by walking out on those days is not political, nor are drivers trying to instill fear into anyone by doing so, so it's not terrorism either.
> 
> I think it's technically just a protest.


It is a strike, at least by the classical by definition:

"a refusal to work organized by a body of employees as a form of protest, typically in an attempt to gain a concession or concessions"

The strongest voice is the one that chooses to be heard by silently not working. No other action required, despite rantings to the contrary and extremely tasteless advice on a video that should not be followed.

That being said, it will be harder for some than others to not drive, and I respect the decision of each individual driver. Be safe out there.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> The man asking you to make fake accounts or tell pax to ping you then cancel, if that's not hurting the innocent then I don't know what is


I hope you are not working during the strike.

You might get request to NO where.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

U guys realize that all your fake pings will increase the surge...giggity


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> that's not what he is asking for, he is asking drivers and pax to send fake request and cancel them just to hurt people that don't bound to his will, this loser is a terrorist!!
> what if there is a driver out there who is having a financial problems, who doesn't know about this strike, or just cant afford to miss a day of work and need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, so instead of spending time with his/her family on the weekend he/she must drive for uber cause he/she need the money to buy food diapers etc. and now he/she is going to get tons of fake uber requests, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke. and this is thanks to this terrorist who u decided to follow!!! this is disgusting!!.
> you wanna strike go ahead, you wanna call for other people to strike fine, no problem with that. but u wanna actually hurt people who don't wanna strike with you, this is terrorism, u are terrorizing innocent people. he is asking fo you to cause damage to people who maybe doesn't even know about any of this. DO NOT FOLLOW A TERRORIST!!! no matter what.
> Thanks, Daniel


Never mind that Uber did exactly that to Lyft drivers.

I do feel creating false accounts and jerking drivers around on a wild goose chase is not cool. Particularly since there are going to be thousands upon thousands of drivers completely clueless there is even a strike going on. May sound hard for some to believe, but it will prove true. Personally, I would rather see Uber driver picketing hot spots, in their respective markets, where there are many people who intend to book an Uber car. That seems fine and reasonable.

By observation, Uber doesn't feel a need to make money through Uber itself. They sure as hell however want that app on people's phones. They do value their customers and feel a need to study their behavior. Travis is surely likely to find that threatening.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Not taking 5 stars will solve the problem, and anyway I'm bear ly driving 10 hours a week, mostly not on weekends. Enjoy failing in one more things in life losers


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> U guys realize that all your fake pings will increase the surge...giggity


Yep. Get ready for record high surges. 5x,6x,7x..etc.

Demand will be off the charts.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


How much Uber is paying you? Nobody is hurting anyone here by protesting against Uber policy. I guess you are not driver otherwise you wont use such language connecting hardworking drivers to heinous word terrorism.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

JimS said:


> 1) Organize locally, encompassing the most manageable size group of drivers you can.
> 2) Create a list of demands
> 3) Open a dialogue with Uber
> 4) Negotiate
> ...


And also have a create a true strike of the uber platform by joining and shutting it down by joining http://www.offthepath.org/uberstrike/index.php a site created by drivers to help people willing to do what ever it takes to shut uber down and work as one requesting and canceling rides


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Requesting and canceling ride is what I'm talking about, it's so selfish, u are harming the innocent for your own personal gain. You are punishing people that disagree with you. That is plain evil


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I may do it and I may drop pins in SD. I hope like hell you're driving that weekend.

Get back on your meds Daniel12345. It's gonna be ok. lol


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Please drop pins in san diego, mo' pins mo' surge


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> U guys realize that all your fake pings will increase the surge...giggity


uh...kinda half the point. so much surge that riders will not be requesting...only uber drivers wasting scabs
time. i stand in absolute awe of your idiocy.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> U guys realize that all your fake pings will increase the surge...giggity


Yes, it is going to be surging to 7X or 8X per call, but those trips will be cancelled before the 5 mins grace period.

**Requests will be coming from same Uber drivers and supporters of the strike.

Can you give us the cross streets where you want the pings drop?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Not taking 5 stars will solve the problem, and anyway I'm bear ly driving 10 hours a week, mostly not on weekends. Enjoy failing in one more things in life losers


i'm guessing you actually drive ZERO hours a week, as you are not an uber driver in the first ****ing place. *and i'm sure that most drivers have the presence of mind to give themselves a couple fake rides and rate themselves a couple 5s and a 4 to help disguise*.

are you taking notes, people?


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

It takes alot of courage and energy to put this entire strike into action by a single individual against a tyranny.Now it depends on all drivers to either make it succeful enough for uber to realize and make amendments or make it a fail by being penny wise and pound foolish.if this strike fails Uber will make mockery of its stupid drivers and keep crushing us.Even the pax will look down upon us like desperate idiots begging them for tips and being at their mercy for rating. Also,we will be subject to severe interrogation by most of the asshat riders about the whole strike affair and depending on how well we handle the discussion about it during the entire ride,will determine the stars given.I see it as a consequence of a failed attempt. If it pulls through and does shake up uber,we can hope to see things change for the better and with all the media attention,could educate the riders about the lies uber has been feeding them about tips and how well the drivers are paid. There will be multiple opinions about this whole thing and many distorted opinions by ignorant people who are incapacitated of taking any kind of action themselves and can only ***** about the miserable conditions they are subjected to and how painful it is to sit on Uberdildo on internet forums. Just do what you gotta do,for any reason if you choose to boycott the call and go out,it will be respected and understood and you will also reap the benefits of thousands who sacrifice their potential earnings to pull this through. Power to the People...Uber on!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Digits said:


> It takes alot of courage and energy to put this entire strike into action by a single individual against a tyranny.Now it depends on all drivers to either make it succeful enough for uber to realize and make amendments or make it a fail by being penny wise and pound foolish.if this strike fails Uber will make mockery of its stupid drivers and keep crushing us.Even the pax will look down upon us like desperate idiots begging them for tips and being at their mercy for rating. Also,we will be subject to severe interrogation by most of the asshat riders about the whole strike affair and depending on how well we handle the discussion about it during the entire ride,will determine the stars given.I see it as a consequence of a failed attempt. If it pulls through and does shake up uber,we can hope to see things change for the better and with all the media attention,could educate the riders about the lies uber has been feeding them about tips and how well the drivers are paid. There will be multiple opinions about this whole thing and many distorted opinions by ignorant people who are incapacitated of taking any kind of action themselves and can only ***** about the miserable conditions they are subjected to and how painful it is to sit on Uberdildo on internet forums. Just do what you gotta do,for any reason if you choose to boycott the call and go out,it will be respected and understood and you will also reap the benefits of thousands who sacrifice their potential earnings to pull this through. Power to the People...Uber on!


Lmao @ uberdildo. Good post.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Daniel12345 I am not sure how you can equate a strike to terrorism but let me clarify something for you....Uber drivers are not doctors, cops, firefighters or teachers...PAX have public transportation, cabs or can hitch a ride with a friend. No one is being hurt here except for the drivers should this backfires. Please don't attempt to stick up for cheap pax and uber on this forum.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I will do so many order and cancel


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> U don't have to threaten life to be a terrorist or support terrorism. Just hurting random people. terrorizing them is enough. Asking people to cause harm to other people is unethical. Do not folow this loser


^^^
So, I guess farting in a crowded elevator would be terrorism.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


you seen the video. abe is not calling for violence. neither are we. on Oct 16th at 5 pm we will unite and our voice will be heard.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Anyone making "NEW" rider accounts LOL should not wait until the 15th to do so. Create them at different times and days within the next two weeks. 

10,000 new rider accounts on the 15th might throw up some flags. lol


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I was in favor of the proposed strike until I read the OP's thoughtful, well-reasoned argument. Now I'm not so sure. I don't want to be a terrorist.


Just kidding. Go pound sand, OP.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Anyone making "NEW" rider accounts LOL should not wait until the 15th to do so. Create them at different times and days within the next two weeks.
> 
> 10,000 new rider accounts on the 15th might throw up some flags. lol


uber will be so busy monitoring the rider app.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> He tell people in his strike flyer to cause harm to random people, whatever u call it....it's just plain wrong, he should be shunned and not encouraged


He "tell" people or "told " people? Here in the US shunning is not really something seen as a positive even for those you disagree with. What country do you live in?


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> He "tell" people or "told " people? Here in the US shunning is not really something seen as a positive even for those you disagree with. What country do you live in?


oh, i assure you, he "live" here. indoctrinated, er.."educated" here. this this the future of america.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Anyone making "NEW" rider accounts LOL should not wait until the 15th to do so. Create them at different times and days within the next two weeks.
> 
> 10,000 new rider accounts on the 15th might throw up some flags. lol


Totally forgot I had an old iPhone laying around. About to fire it up & get to work.


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

haji said:


> I will do so many order and cancel


Visit this website and sign up for this kick ass service created by drivers to take down uber http://www.offthepath.org/uberstrike/index.php it sends you text when and where to cancel so drivers can work together without getting caught ! And do the most damage


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Totally forgot I had an old iPhone laying around. About to fire it up & get to work.


You know what to do my brotha! Hit up that http://www.offthepath.org/uberstrike/index.php I already singed up my wife kids mom and uncle Leroy My aunti, we gonna use this system to hit uber toghter city by city, they ain't the only ones that know how to write good algorithms and code! ***** we made it!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> Time to delete this fool


I think Daniel12345 got spook by Uberman' panic attack about the name Husain.

Osama is dead.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Osama is dead and more then 300,000 dead in syria....


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber drivers are not killing any one.
You are confuse like Uberman.


----------



## uberissohonest (Aug 7, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I think Daniel12345 got spook by Uberman' panic attack about the name Husain.
> 
> Osama is dead.


husein is one of the most common surnames on the planet, and randy wanted people to associate him with saddam hussein. **** "uberman"...playing divide and conquer over stereotypes. randy is a ****ing ******bag whether he's working for uber or not. and his tips via his videos mean ****all to anyone in any other market besides lameass oklahoma city.


----------



## Ub-urs (Mar 5, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Osama is dead and more then 300,000 dead in syria....


"Than", get it right....also, you want to make a difference? go join the Syrian army.


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

**** uber *****


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> that's not what he is asking for, he is asking drivers and pax to send fake request and cancel them just to hurt people that don't bound to his will, this loser is a terrorist!!
> what if there is a driver out there who is having a financial problems, who doesn't know about this strike, or just cant afford to miss a day of work and need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, so instead of spending time with his/her family on the weekend he/she must drive for uber cause he/she need the money to buy food diapers etc. and now he/she is going to get tons of fake uber requests, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke. and this is thanks to this terrorist who u decided to follow!!! this is disgusting!!.
> you wanna strike go ahead, you wanna call for other people to strike fine, no problem with that. but u wanna actually hurt people who don't wanna strike with you, this is terrorism, u are terrorizing innocent people. he is asking fo you to cause damage to people who maybe doesn't even know about any of this. DO NOT FOLLOW A TERRORIST!!! no matter what.
> Thanks, Daniel


I've said this several times on other threads. The violent replies I've gotten have done nothing but encourage me not to strike


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow. A terrorist attack took place on October 1st 2015 at 10:37am pacific and this uber shrill compares drivers peacefully voicing their rights for justice to a mass murdering terrorist.

I wish there was a button here that reads "report to fbi".


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


Goddamn, I really miss the pre-9/11 world. This is the most assinine bullshit I've ever read.

Who is the strike hurting? The pax? They can still take a bus, a taxi, a limo, a private car, their own car, a friend's car, etc.

Is it hurting uber? Uber who has been ****ing over drivers with rate cuts, substandard insurance, utter bullshit "support," its own form of tyranny, and so on?

You cross the picket line and you are helping uber to your own detriment.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> So, I guess farting in a crowded elevator would be terrorism.


Terrorism with a biological weapon


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

OP was a member since a week ago. Clearly an ubershill sent here to distract us. Look at all this chatter about Syria and Hussein. This is an uber forum, a forum for drivers. Let's stick to the topic.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


Terrorism my a**. You might want to call 1 800 call FBI


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I think Daniel12345 got spook by Uberman' panic attack about the name Husain.
> 
> Osama is dead.


Don't listen to that fool (kid) called Daniel


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

uber man = terrorist. watch the latest uber man video. he says that a lot of uber drivers will be armed. i don't know how pax are gonna feel about their drivers having guns in the car. this needs to hit the media.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Yeah he's an idiot. It's gonna be so violent everybody pack heat that weekend. lol What an Uber ******. SMMFH


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

ter·ror·ism
ˈterəˌrizəm/
_noun_

the use of violence and intimidation in the pursuit of political aims.
"Use fake accounts to call drivers then cancell" thats is you trying to intimidate me and others drivers that don't join your strike in a pursuit of political aims.

Aka being a piece of shit


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daniel, you do not drive. You are an Uber employee sent here to tell drivers not to strike. No one is intimidating you. Even if anyone were intimidating drivers, he would not be intimidating you, because you do not drive, therefore you could not be intimidated even if anyone were intimidating anyone else.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Daniel12345 . . . Tsh Tsh. You have been a *member of this forum only since Sept 25, 2015. *Very interesting! How much do you make per mile driving for Uber, or is it you actually *are a W-2 employee?* In a week you are the first to essentially tell us to call this work stoppage off.

Mr. Hussein struck a nerve with Uber drivers who have been busting butt to earn whatever money they can. I figure on just the paid miles, Atlanta and three cities in Florida go home with just 28% of their gross fares after Uber deducts its commission, and drivers deduct 35 cents per mile for future vehicle costs and the 15.3% self-employment tax. If you are a W-2 employee, you probably leave work with 80% of your gross pay.

As far as vandalism goes as you describe, we would not want it done to our cars. So why would we do it to another driver who stayed on the road? Because Mr. Hussein said to? You underestimate our ability to know right from wrong, while overestimating how much influence Mr. Hussein has on us.

Now go back to where you came from. As the saying goes, "If you are not part of the solution, you are part of the problem."


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> U don't have to threaten life to be a terrorist or support terrorism. Just hurting random people. terrorizing them is enough. Asking people to cause harm to other people is unethical. Do not folow this loser


A work slow down or stoppage to voice concerns over working conditions is NOT "hurting random people". It is inconveniencing the customers of the company and reducing the company's revenues... and THAT is the whole point: to remind Uber that without drivers, they have no business.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Calling uber rides then cancelling after 4 and a half minutes just to screw over random drivers is what he ask you to do.
Stop trying to spin what is clearly a call to harm the innocent


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

The strike is branded as terrorism because of this name Abe HUSSEIN. Get it?


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

I never mentioned his name or that he is muslim, ever


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Marine grunt said:


> I'll qualify myself as an outsider looking in, not an uber driver but after studying this forum and taking a couple of dozen rides, I truly see the driver frustration.
> It's obvious that only Uber, and it's pinhead staff are making the cash while the drivers are slaving away. The fact that you guys are under the gun constantly ( driver ratings, cancel rates, insurance issues )makes for a perfect storm to initiate a strike. More power to all of you, I support you 100%.
> The emphasis of your strike should be higher pax fees, allowance of tips and higher minimum fares. The pax ratings could continue, but not as a singular means to get rid of drivers. Use that as a tool for coaching, not termination. I also question the fees you guys and gals get charged, they are more than likely way in excess of what is actually charged.
> As for the terrorism accusations, I don't think so. I spent the last 20 years fighting terrorism as a Marine in the Middle East, proposing to cancel rides is not even close. A few people on either side will get pissed off, but I doubt anyone is going to lop heads off.
> I hope I'm not being disrespectful by posting this, my intentions are purely supportive. Like I said at the beginning, I'm an outsider looking in.


Thank you for your service & support of drivers.


----------



## jerseymc (Jul 22, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> ter·ror·ism
> ˈterəˌrizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


daniel, Just S T F U.

I couldn't care less how the strike goes as I gave up on uber a year ago once I learn what this company is about.

If you call this tactic terrorism, then you need to take your head out of your ass and perhaps do some research. I don't agree or disagree with the tactic. This is a page straight out of uber's play book. I guess this make uber a terrorist as well and we all committed treason for funding terrorism.

http://money.cnn.com/2014/08/11/technology/uber-fake-ride-requests-lyft/


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I never mentioned his name or that he is muslim, ever


Until now, I did not know Mr Hussein's religious beliefs. No. You did not mention his name; I did. It was clear who you were talking about when you said, "that's not what he is asking for, he is asking drivers and pax to send fake request and cancel them just to hurt people that don't bound to his will." I saw the video.

There are retirees and disabled people on Social Security who (attempt to) supplement their income with a side job like Uber. Although I do not agree with false requests, I cannot say whether I will make them or not.

Face it Daniel. You are here to try to put a halt to drivers' plans for a work stoppage or slowdown on October 16, 17, 18. Uber has some great drivers here that are being treated as if they are dirt. Uber lowers rates and calls them "promotional' to "attract new riders and give drivers more money" while at the same time raising its commission. The promotional fares do not go away; Uber's commission does not come back down. The commission is raised so that Uber can continue to show a profit, however artificial it may be, to investors. If Uber charged a minimum of 75% of the local taxicab rate in each locale, in my opinion, it could lower its commission and still show a* real* profit.

There are grievances. They include unsustainable fares, a rating system biased against drivers and favorable to riders, inadequate insurance coverage, and unilaterally changing fares and commissions to name a few.

Wouldn't it be nice if Uber listened to its local drivers for good ideas for once?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

Marine grunt said:


> I'll qualify myself as an outsider looking in, not an uber driver but after studying this forum and taking a couple of dozen rides, I truly see the driver frustration.
> It's obvious that only Uber, and it's pinhead staff are making the cash while the drivers are slaving away. The fact that you guys are under the gun constantly
> (driver ratings, cancel rates, insurance issues) makes for a perfect storm to initiate a strike. More power to all of you, I support you 100%.


Thank you for your service to our country, Sir. Your support is welcomed. Please pass the word of this work stoppage to people you know. We need the support of the public. If there were no rider requests, Uber would not exist.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> ter·ror·ism
> ˈterəˌrizəm/
> _noun_
> 
> ...


Now look up the word "political" and report back to us.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Calling uber rides then cancelling after 4 and a half minutes just to screw over random drivers is what he ask you to do.
> Stop trying to spin what is clearly a call to harm the innocent


The funniest thing is that Uber used this exact same tactic against hundreds of Lyft drivers a while back.

What goes around comes around, eh?


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

JimS said:


> 1) Organize locally, encompassing the most manageable size group of drivers you can.
> 2) Create a list of demands
> 3) Open a dialogue with Uber
> 4) Negotiate
> ...


The above are good ideas and will happen after this work stoppage.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Requesting and canceling ride is what I'm talking about, it's so selfish, u are harming the innocent for your own personal gain. You are punishing people that disagree with you. That is plain evil


How is that not part and parcel of everything Kalanick himself stands for? He screws both sides of the equation at his convenience and leisure. When a market is new and he wants to hook tons and tons of new drivers, rates are quite high, high as he can manage, just for the sake of getting drivers hooked on easy money, like dogs. Once Kalanick feels comfortable, in a few blinks of an eye, the rates are gone, the surge is more mirage than real often enough. Uber will bring a pax into town for 10 bucks and extort, $40 from them to get home. How about God' view? How about Uber's foray into subprime loans with Santander at 22% (payments conveniently taken out for you), the list goes on and on. Lying to pax that tips are included in fares, creating a manipulative rating system in order to control drivers through uncertainty and fear, rewarding drivers more to recruit their own competition than they do to drive pax, would be other examples. Anyone could point out other examples.

And you want to point fingers at people harming other people for personal gain?

Kalanick himself brags about his love of being a disruptive force. He talks openly about creating an enterprise with the intent of revenge.

Kalanick does what he pleases, he scoffs at local rules and regulations, he encourages insurance fraud to this day, which other consumers effectively pay for.

"what I'm talking about, it's so selfish, you are harming the innocent for your own personal gain. You are punishing people that disagree with you. That is plain evil"

I do not expect you nor would I dare to ask you to support what violates your belief system. I get that and respect it. To jerk a driver out there, who is just trying to earn a buck I understand, I suppose it would be wrong to create more noise for that person to deal with.

However Daniel, you seem to know better. By your own measure, if what you shared with us in your post is truly a conviction of yours, one based on concern for the innocent...... You need to stop driving for Uber and by your own free will. If what you claim is truly a conviction, you must quietly throw away your "U". Burn that "U", just don't breath in the smoke.

Kalanick is the King Kong of collateral damage when it comes to turning his own person dreams into reality. Do it. Nobody will send you on one fake dead call, but you must stop driving.

Thank you for being a good neighbor.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

UberNorthStar said:


> The above are good ideas and will happen after this work stoppage.


Just out of curiosity, is this just people not logging on or will they be out demonstrating at various locations in individual cities? If all they plan to do is simply not log on, avoid driving, that is likely to have minimal impact and effect no? Are there going to be people on the streets getting the word out to someone???

That seems critical.


----------



## ashevillecabbie (Sep 4, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> Calm down.
> 
> Causing someone to be "frustrated, upset and broke" in protest of working conditions is not terrorism.
> 
> Causing someone to be in fear of violence and/or death for political reasons is.


Yeah, this genius thinks using the "T word" makes his post seem more important than it really is.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

I've been off this site for more than a week. I drive for Uber every once in a while. Barely part time anymore since the rates have made it such that I can make more money doing other things.

My point is, that I haven't heard anything about a strike in my day to day. Every time someone tries to organize a striker on this forum, they fail miserably. A real strike that would catch Uber's attention would need a huge amount of driver support and a huge amount of media attention.

You have no media attention. You are out numbered by drivers who don't know and drivers who don't care. I would not have even have known about your plan if I had not logged on to this forum this morning.

I've read about strikes on this site time and time again. They amount to nothing. How will this one be any different?

If your only idea is to blather on about striking, using this forum as your launch pad, you are insane and doomed to failure just like all of those who have come before you.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Realityshark said:


> I've been off this site for more than a week. I drive for Uber every once in a while. Barely part time anymore since the rates have made it such that I can make more money doing other things.
> 
> My point is that I haven't heard anything about a strike in my day to day. Every time someone tries to organize a striker on this forum, they fail miserably. A real strike that would catch Uber's attention would need a huge amount of driver support and a huge amount of media attention.
> 
> ...


There are still a couple weeks to go but I just saw an article in USAToday and also in the local Tampa media, so keep watching.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

CommanderXL said:


> There are still a couple weeks to go but I just saw an article in USAToday and also in the local Tampa media, so keep watching.


There was a story on the local news last night about the strike. Word is getting around.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> I've been off this site for more than a week. I drive for Uber every once in a while. Barely part time anymore since the rates have made it such that I can make more money doing other things.
> 
> My point is, that I haven't heard anything about a strike in my day to day. Every time someone tries to organize a striker on this forum, they fail miserably. A real strike that would catch Uber's attention would need a huge amount of driver support and a huge amount of media attention.
> 
> ...





CommanderXL said:


> There are still a couple weeks to go but I just saw an article in USAToday and also in the local Tampa media, so keep watching.





Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> There was a story on the local news last night about the strike. Word is getting around.


Yes, word is getting around. And maybe we can get pax more involved with this srf increase.

Keep posting to social media. Keep spreading the word.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Yes, word is getting around


Cool.... I'll make sure to stay offline those days. I'd love to see Uber begin to treat drivers like humans.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

UberNow said:


> The strike is branded as terrorism because of this name Abe HUSSEIN. Get it?


No... Hussein's requests and advice are being labeled as terrorism because he is advocating violence.
It's up to Uber drivers to make sure that the work slowdown / stoppage is a non-violent expression of protest.
Calling Abe H an a-hole for advocating violence has NOTHING to do with his name.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Calling uber rides then cancelling after 4 and a half minutes just to screw over random drivers is what he ask you to do.
> Stop trying to spin what is clearly a call to harm the innocent


Your bosses did it to fight the competition. They inflicted harm on those drivers who drove for the competition. Your bosses did not care about that. Your bosses advocate double standards because it preserves their advantage to the detriment of its competition.



UberNorthStar said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if Uber listened to its local drivers for good ideas for once?


Few at any of the TNCs listen to anyone who knows anything about this business. In fact, few at some of the taxi e-Hail application companies ever listened to anyone who knew anything about this business. That is one reason why Hail-O and My Taxi failed. You get these people who learn a little about this business and think that they know it all. Those are the most dangerous kinds of people.

If they will not listen to us, the professionals, they will not listen to anyone else, either. They have created their own little world and make "arrangements" to see that they get to live in it.



Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> The funniest thing is that Uber used this exact same tactic against hundreds of Lyft drivers a while back.
> What goes around comes around, eh?


^^^^^^...................right, what he said............^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Obviously based on majority of the posts in this forum, majority of the drivers have NOT owned or run a business before. 

Everyone is forgetting that they are "independent contractors" if you want to be an employee go work for someone. No one is stopping you from not doing uber. It's no different than what WallyMart is doing to its suppliers. You want exposure you gotta pay the price. If uber is so bad then stop driving, you would say but I could not find any other job. Then I say what made you think you can drive for uber forever. Bayou are forgetting this is a tech business and they will Milk it for what it's worth and someone will try to buy it for the "Data" that it has, not because of the money in the ride sharing business. Data is king.

Whatever uber is doing is no different than any other company. Once you get a taste of it and it's good , you want more. Then they start hacking the price for you to pay more. In uber a case cut the prices and raise their cut so that tjey get more, and lower rates , theoretically should attract more passengers.

People are forgetting this is a free market. To Daniel, you are forgetting too that this is what democracy is, of course excluding all physical violence.

If no more driver drives for uber and all the passengers get are crappy cars because of the low rates it's uber a demise.

No matter what the market will dictate what uber will do.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

You guys just don't get it do you....
I'm not saying uber is a good company, I'm not saying uber treat their drivers fairly, I'm not saying you shouldn't protest, strike etc, and I'm not saying that uber didn't use this disgusting tactic that harm people as well.

But two wrongs don't make it right. If someone ask you to cause harm to other people, in this case is by calling and canceling, you don't legitimize his call by joining it.

So go on and protest, sound your voice, but don't stand together with this man

Thanks, Daniel


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

You guys do realize that during this strike harm will be caused to random innocent people. Where is your conscious


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Daniel, perhaps you do not "get it". We are not stupid, despite what the TNCs would have you believe. We are on to you. You are an employee of a TNC sent here to tell drivers not to strike. Yes, you can make general statements about "striking" while making specific statements about this one, but that does not change anything. You are doing your employer's bidding, that is all. We understand that. Your employer takes you on. Your employer pays you. It is a standard condition of employment that you, as an employee, comply with any lawful request that your employer makes of you. Joining a forum and posting what your employer tells you to post is a lawful activity, unless, of course, your employer tells you to post anything that advocates the violent overthrow of the Constitutional Government of the United States of America and so forth......................

You just do not get it, Daniel. You have the same mindset as does your employer. Your employer ignores facts. You are ignoring the fact that we are on to you.

Post your anti-strike verbiage all that you will, I do not mind it. There are two sides, at least, to almost any question. The side other than that which the strike supporters advocate is only one, so let all contending sides be put out there for all to consider. 

Just do not try to hide what you are, that is all.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Lol, I don't even know what tnc means


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Waquiber said:


> Obviously based on majority of the posts in this forum, majority of the drivers have NOT owned or run a business before.
> 
> Everyone is forgetting that they are "independent contractors" if you want to be an employee go work for someone. No one is stopping you from not doing uber. It's no different than what WallyMart is doing to its suppliers. You want exposure you gotta pay the price. If uber is so bad then stop driving, you would say but I could not find any other job. Then I say what made you think you can drive for uber forever. Bayou are forgetting this is a tech business and they will Milk it for what it's worth and someone will try to buy it for the "Data" that it has, not because of the money in the ride sharing business. Data is king.
> 
> ...


I'm not even going to dissect your post, sentence by sentence, but I'll just leave this here for others to see what the UberX Rates are in Lehigh Valley (Allentown, PA).


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Oh Btw Daniel12345, are you ****ing serious about equating striking Drivers to terrorists?
GTFO!

To begin with, No One knows how many striking Drivers are going to be engaging in Ordering & Cancelling rides.

And Who gives a crap if you, as a non striking driver get cancelled on, let's say a dozen times, during that weekend? That equates to less than an hour of a non striking Driver's time wasted on wild goose chases during that weekend. But on the other hand, non striking will be busier due to less cars being on the road.

And who gives a **** if Riders would be "Inconvenienced"? They've enjoyed ready availability of UberX cars with very low pickup times, due to Uber's *Over Saturation* of Every Market with Drivers.

And mark my words, *Surge Pricing will be Shut Off by Uber during Strike Weekend*, if the strike has mass participation by Drivers. Why ? So that Uber can say that only a few disgruntled Drivers participated in the Strike, and that it had minimal impact on the service to riders.

So stop your whining and your faux moral outrage!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Lol, I don't even know what tnc means


Actually, you don't know jack shit!
*LOL!*


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Umadbro?


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

I do know that this strike will cause harm to random people that have nothing to do with it in two ways.
1. calling and canceling.
2. Physical damage to property and people.

This strike is just like black life matter movement that causea crazes individual to kill cops


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> 2. Physical damage to property and people.
> 
> This strike is just like black life matter movement that causea crazes individual to kill cops


Another post showing that you are really an ignoramus.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Umadbro?


Udumbbro?


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Ufailbro


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I do know that this strike will cause harm to random people that have nothing to do with it in two ways.
> 1. calling and canceling.
> 2. Physical damage to property and people.
> 
> This strike is just like black life matter movement that causea crazes individual to kill cops


One can't help but admire the moxie in trying to get the point across about terrorism...even though it isn't working.

Lets examine this a bit closer:

1. There will be a strike of some sort.
2. Some markets will have more drivers striking than others.
3. In theory, depending on the size of said strike, some markets would actually have higher surges.
4. People that work during the strike will see higher ridership due to all the drivers that aren't on the road and in essence guarantees should be easier to obtain.

Points 3 & 4 alone mean that requesting and cancelling isn't really going to hurt the drivers out there. It takes about 2 minutes to request a ride, message the driver, and then cancel. With the points made above, believe me, the request/cancel portion of the strike won't really hurt anyone. The only way it might interfere with someone making a little extra money, or making a guarantee, is if the person that requests/cancels wait's for the driver to actually show up. Waiting for the driver to show up would be beyond idiotic because then the person that requested the ride will most likely have to pay $6 just to say "Hey did you know there was a strike?"...The people that do that are wasting their own time and money. So if you look at it that way it's actually more of a win for the driver because he/she gained a little money off it.

Plus, maybe you weren't paying attention to my previous response but the vast majority that do participate in the strike will do just that, strike. No one want's to go out of their way and make more work for themselves when they aren't working in the first place. You even said yourself that the strike is ok with you. It's important to realize that most people aren't supporting the guy in the video. People that actually strike are supporting themselves, and to a degree, other Uber drivers who are united on the same front regarding wages and tips, among other issues.

The call/cancel suggestion isn't entirely a bad one either. It's a good way to get the word out about the strike without really harming anyone, if done properly that is. The proper way would be: request, message, cancel. This would be so the driver doesn't actually drive far and waste a ton of their time. Will I do it? Hell no. I'm striking and that my friend requires as little action as possible because the strike by itself IS the action...well technically I've already quit but they are stalling on the deactivation of my account for whatever reason but I digress.

Think before you argue further. The vast majority cannot see the point of this thread, and for good reason...it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> You guys do realize that during this strike harm will be caused to random innocent people. Where is your conscious


Again, if that is your metric, you really should stop driving for Travis. What is your justification for continuing to work for him? He is a true VC robber baron. The only difference is the people hurt are not random, his efforts are quite targeted.

How do you justify working for Travis? By doing so, you would prove far more complicit in a destructive enterprise. I'd really like to hear your take on that.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

As far as the strike goes itself, it could take a hundred such events and many tactics may need to be tried to see what actually works. As far as booking fake calls goes, it would be a kind of disruption. It is so much an integral part of Uber's own playbook. Disruption and uncertainty are two elements they absolutely take advantage of. The very technique was used by Uber as we all know. A huge reason for the way the business is structured as it is, is to keep drivers isolated and difficult to organize.

Daniel12345, since when does Travis ever play fair? How many people's lives has he mucked up to make his buck while losing money hand over fist while Uber and its drivers lose money, not to mention the value of their cars? Think about all the people who have been effected in a negative way, had their lives damaged at the expense of Travis' need for disruption. The man himself follows zero rules and has zero scruples.

Given the VC/Uber model is that of disruption at any and all costs, how could a reasonable person expect to be able to cultivate real change at Uber without having to be quite disruptive or creating a fair amount of collateral damage? Why should someone who signs up to work for an enterprise which does nothing but thumb its nose at requests to follow local regulations, insurance disclosure policy, price gouging......

If an individual willingly allies themselves with such an enterprise, a true unabashed disruptor, does any such person have much right or reason to complain then when people decide it is in their best interest to turn the tables and disrupt the disruptor at every opportunity?

I do not believe they have much agency for complaining. That does not mean they deserve to have their property damaged no. But as far as booking calls and canceling- disrupt the disruptor. It is taken from Uber's own playbook.

Demonstrators should print T Shirts: "DISRUPT THE DISRUPTORS"

Starts there. Disruption asat.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Tomorrow, Daniel12345 will compare the strikers to Hitler and the Nazis. He should be banned.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Daniel12345 - you can tell your boss what we want.

These are the points that we would like to get:
*$7.00 minimum local ride,

*$1.75 per mile

*$0.45 per min.

*At least $2.25 to start the ride

*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings.

* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.

*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip.

*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.

* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.

*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.

*Cancellation fee $7.00

*Extra stops $7.00 each.

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes.

*Picture of pax should show on request.

Current rates are not acceptable at All. Otherwise NO drivers.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 obviously does not know what free enterprise is. Conspiring a strike to terrorism also means he is needs to be educated on a what terrorism is. If just plain inconveniencing someone is terrorism, then anywhere I have to line up is terrorism, since I'm inconvenienced. What about the restaurant workers and other workers who demand $15/hr are they terrorists too? Do they deserve $15/hr or is it all politics?

Also isn't inconveniencing the clients therefore the company the purpose of a strike and getting the attention needed. 

Daniel you don't have the faintest idea of what terrorism is.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm not even going to dissect your post, sentence by sentence, but I'll just leave this here for others to see what the UberX Rates are in Lehigh Valley (Allentown, PA).
> 
> View attachment 14567


Chi1cabby, I know that we still have one of the highest uberx rates out there . I'm just saying that I have my cut bait rate to make it worth anyone's time to make uber work which can is i think is $1.25 anything lower is slavery. I feel bad for all the cities that have anything less the $1.25/mile. It's not right but it's business. If a company can crate a new app that would maintain a highly rate then drivers would Move to them. Again drivers would provide the service that they think is equivalent to what they are paid and I think passengers would follow.

Uber is not in this for the long term.'they will make their billions, and sell.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Personally, I haven't driven for Uber in a year but I will definitely cancel a few trips that weekend. Don't really care if I inconvenience a few UberX drivers. I will also be commenting on news articles. I really think the the walkout will be a mere blip on the radar, but its worth a try. Higher rates will benefit everybody in the transportation industry, unfortunately even Travis.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

We should just close this thread right here. Daniel12345 is just looking for attention and trying to troll us. He did pretty good though. 7 pages of comments.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

You can support the strike on Oct 16 to Oct 18 by Ordering rides and cancelling before the 5 mins grace period.

We need to call the attention of all new drivers.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 is an attention seeker, just ignore his posts. Remember the saying, "never argue with a fool".


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Waquiber said:


> Uber is not in this for the *long term*.'they will make their billions, and sell.


NO, that's actually where you're absolutely wrong! Uber is a Venture Capitalists' baby, and they've poured $8+ Billion dollars into it, and have valued it at nearly $60 Billion. But they are aiming for a valuation of $100 Billion at the IPO time.

In the meantime, they keep the Uber Driver Churn Mill going by investing in New Driver recruitment while the company operates at a $450 Million loss on revenue of $410 Million.

*Uber Finally Admits The Obvious | Uber Has A Driver Retention Problem*

*Uber Bonds Term SheetReveals $470 Million in Operating Losses*

And No Company that's not in it for the Long Term would be investing heavily in the Self Driving Cars.

*(Updated) UberROBOTICS| Self-Driving Cars*

You don't want to support the strike because rates are great in your market, then don't! BUT DON'T lecture the Forum about "Independent Contractors" and protesting Drivers wanting to be "Employees", "Free Market", and Uber not being in it for the "Long Term" etc.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Ch1cabby

I fully support the protest. In fact I'm not going online for those days . It's just that some people who started with uber thought it would be a long term endeavor for them and invested too
Much of themselves to it. You must always have an exit strategy.


----------



## Hondaguy7643 (Apr 18, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> These are the points that we would like to get:


*Agreed on the following but with some revisions/suggestions:*

*$7.00 minimum local ride
*$1.75 per mile
*$0.45 per min _($0.25 per minute is much more realistic)_
*Cancellation fee $7.00
- _Note r_egarding the minimums above:_ If there is an X% (insert percentage here) increase in gas prices then the minimum fares/charges should adjust to accommodate the increase. On the flip side if the minimum fares/charges go up because of gas and then gas prices drop X% then the fares/charges could be dropped back but no lower than the minimums stated above.
_
* Add Tipping option - Tipping is not UBER's business.
*Picture of pax should show on request.

*Out of State ride to be charged as round trip: 
_Two points:
- If someone lives 5, 10, 15 miles from a state border and travels across state lines regularly this option would be redundant. 
- On the other hand if someone lives in the center of say, Texas or Montana and requests a ride out of state it wouldn't be a fair practice in general because those who live in smaller states such as Maryland and Vermont could easily reap better benefits off this practice. 
~ Possible solution:Rides that take drivers outside of the Uber area they are authorized to drive in should be compensated for the mileage to get back into their authorized market area._

*Pet surcharge $15.00 per dog/cats/small pets. *No cows/pigs/snakes:
_Again two points:
- Service animals should be exempt from this charge altogether as it would look like a horrible business practice on Uber's part, not to mention it might be breaking the law (not clear on the law portion of this though).
- Secondly, drivers already have complete discretion to deny a ride to someone who wishes to bring an animal along.
~ Possible solution: If a driver does allow an animal then there could be a fee, but it could be based on a percentage of the total cost for the overall ride. For instance the fee could be 25% of the total fare for the ride. So a $10 ride would run an extra $2.50 for the pax._

*Disagreed altogether:* _The requests above are plenty enough. If to many charges/rules get thrown into the mix it botches up the general business model of Uber and basically makes it more bureaucratic than it needs to be. Drivers and riders would be deterred from Uber altogether if there are to many charges/rules. If the aforementioned demands were actually put in place, that would make Uber profitable enough for drivers without the need for anything else, especially when you keep surge and guarantees in the mix. _

*At least $2.25 to start the ride
*Eliminate Uber illegal Insurance called "Safe Ride" charge per ride, taken from drivers earnings. _(FYI this is not taken from driver earnings...this is taken from the passenger and simply kept by greedy Uber)_
*Uber commission/referral charge to be only 2% to UBER or others.
*UberX - Maximum 3 pax per ride. Any other extra charge of 25% surcharge of the ride.
* Bags - maximum 2 bags. Any other bags or pieces a surcharge of 15% of the ride.
*Driver waiting time 5 mins. $7.00 after 5 mins.
*Extra stops $7.00 each.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.


Is that you, Travis Kalanick?


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> This is terrorism, don't fall into it!!


Holy sweet shit!!! The ****ing sky is falling down!!! Call out the Army. Call Out the Navy. Call out the Marines and, for God's sake dont forget the Air Force!!! Über drivers are stark, raving mad and are rampaging through the streets deflowering virgin women everywhere!!! President Obama, Prime Minister Harper: for God's sake don't just sit there worrying about the general economy and safety of the nation; DO SOMETHING!!! ANYTHING!!!

Damn! Where is my tin-foil hat when I need it?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hondaguy7643 Agree with you.
Those are the points that should be reviewed, and to the benefit of drivers. 
Right now, drivers are doing some of them for free.

*On the Safe Ride point. That cost should be removed from the drivers numbers. It is a misleading factor/number.

I used to write insurance policies and I can tell you it is an illegal factor/wording.

*Changing the name of Insurance Premium for "Safe Ride" is not right.

Ubers attorneys change the wording and wrote it as a way to mislead customers/drivers, make them feel secure.

**Drivers are paying for the insurance since it is coming from the trip total earnings.

*Drivers are paying for Uber's Insurance. 
It is being put in the ride numbers as anothet item, and decreasing drivers earnings, it is illegal to charge Insurance Premium in all States unless you are an Insurance Company, that is why the change it to that misleading name of "Safe Ride"

Airlines tried that before, they were penalized and charge was deleted from air tickets.

Actually UBER's insurance is an Umbrella Policy and not primary policy. And drivers are paying for it.

Others as 4 pax it is an abuse from UBER.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> As far as the strike goes itself, it could take a hundred such events and many tactics may need to be tried to see what actually works. As far as booking fake calls goes, it would be a kind of disruption. It is so much an integral part of Uber's own playbook. Disruption and uncertainty are two elements they absolutely take advantage of. The very technique was used by Uber as we all know. A huge reason for the way the business is structured as it is, is to keep drivers isolated and difficult to organize.
> 
> Daniel12345, since when does Travis ever play fair? How many people's lives has he mucked up to make his buck while losing money hand over fist while Uber and its drivers lose money, not to mention the value of their cars? Think about all the people who have been effected in a negative way, had their lives damaged at the expense of Travis' need for disruption. The man himself follows zero rules and has zero scruples.
> 
> ...


*"It could take a hundred such events"
*
Participants in the protest need to be realistic.

Uber will not change anything immediately after this protest.

Number 1, the protest has an ending date., Uber knows drivers will be back to work on the 19th.

Number 2, Uber knows that there is not enough support for the protest among a majority of drivers.

Number 3, Uber can still onboard many drivers with little restriction from anyone.

Number 4, Uber can not appear to be weak or it will encourage drivers to bring on more protests.

Number 5, Uber has enough money to outlast drivers, they can increase surge where more drivers are needed and absorb the difference so passengers don't pay more.

It would be great if Uber capitulated on the 19th, chances are it won't.

*IT COULD TAKE A HUNDRED SUCH EVENTS.

BUT DRIVERS HAVE TO START SOMEWHERE.*


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Travis screw us over, I get that, uber treat us like shit, I get that also. But why do you think it's ok to hurt other people that did nothing to you. Don't become the very thing you hate

You are actually cause financial damage to people that are in the same situation as you, this is the only problem I have with that strike. Hurting uber and travis is fine, hurting everyday random people is plain wrong


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> Ch1cabby
> 
> I fully support the protest. In fact I'm not going online for those days . It's just that some people who started with uber thought it would be a long term endeavor for them and invested too
> Much of themselves to it. You must always have an exit strategy.


Taking a stand, and not going online to drive in a market with some of the most favorable rates of any market in the country takes some balls and should be commended despite any difference of opinion. Should you do that, given where you drive, you must understand something and have some kind of ability to either see the writing on the wall as to what is coming, or some sort of bigger picture.

You are a part of the same pattern as other drivers, just on an early page.


----------



## Waquiber (Aug 17, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Taking a stand, and not going online to drive in a market with some of the most favorable rates of any market in the country takes some balls and should be commended despite any difference of opinion. Should you do that, given where you drive, you must understand something and have some kind of ability to either see the writing on the wall as to what is coming, or some sort of bigger picture.
> 
> You are a part of the same pattern as other drivers, just on an early page.


Ita going o trickle to everyone were all in the same kind of boat, you guys just got there earlier.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Oh my God!!! I don't believe what I'm hearing! CNN just reported that a band of Über drivers just raised the flags of Islamic State and North Korea on Travis Kalanick's front lawn! CNN also reported that Abu Bakr al Bagdadi and Kim Jung-Un just gave the Über driver's strike their official blessings!

It's also been reported that well armed Über drivers have occupied Über Corp's San Fransisco head office and are threatening to cut off Mr. Kalanick's head with the dullest butter knife they can find unless they get a fare increase and a reduction in Über's commission rate.

Oh the horrer! Oh the humanity!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ocbob2 said:


> Tomorrow, Daniel12345 will compare the strikers to Hitler and the Nazis. He should be banned.


According to Godwin's Law concerning heated debate on such forums, such references are unavoidable. The more heated the argument, the more likely the reference to Hitler and the Nazis.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No... Hussein's requests and advice are being labeled as terrorism because he is advocating violence.
> It's up to Uber drivers to make sure that the work slowdown / stoppage is a non-violent expression of protest.
> Calling Abe H an a-hole for advocating violence has NOTHING to do with his name.


Abe is not advocating violence. He's advocating using Uber's own tactics against them.

Disruption ain't so cool when it happens to you now, is it?


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Huberis said:


> According to Godwin's Law concerning heated debate on such forums, such references are unavoidable. The more heated the argument, the more likely the reference to Hitler and the Nazis.


And let's not forget the Pol Pot and his Khmer Rouge! Now there's a downright nasty bunch of fellows! And while they're at it, throw Islamic State in there for good measure.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Daniel12345 - you can tell your boss what we want.
> 
> These are the points that we would like to get:
> *$7.00 minimum local ride,
> ...


All of your requests seem reasonable enough for consideration no doubt. About the only one I would question would be the idea of out of state trips being charged as round trips. Either it is a round trip or it isn't. Would that also simply to long trips in general? If your rates are sustainable, the fact that a long trip virtually guarantees lots of unpaid miles and closer to 50% than say 60% of a drivers total mileage for a shift being paid miles (assuming they run some additional calls), if the base rate is sustainable, you should be good to go.

Ask for what you need, see what you get. I have a pretty good idea just how costly it is to do livery work, the resulting cost of an UberX ride would be quite higher on average, but if sustainability is the goal for drivers, you are probably in the ballpark for sure. Also, as a taxi driver, with those rates, I'm guessing that would help me compete against you fairly. You aren't going to price me out of the equation (no more noncompetitive pricing). Other

This is simply the beginning of a long road. Couple questions MoneyUber4, do you believe Travis and Uber are truly reformable? Going from a 20% or more commission to 2% seems like a tall order even if it is reasonable. Is there a need for some sort of "Workers Of The Gig Economy Association" some sort of a brotherhood kind of organization. "Workers of the Gig Economy Unite" This isn't just about Uber drivers is it? Go ask an Amazon Employee.

An association could be set up by tapping into the thousands of ex Uber, Lyft and Sidecar drivers. The organization could set standards, provide guidance and guidelines, help drivers reach compliance with local regulations which would in the long run gain them personal agency. Such high base rats would remove the only self limiting factor Uber currently has, which is to say that the only way they go from a boundless fleet designed for absolute peak times to something less than that, what do they do? They make it unprofitable for most to drive, people log off. There will need to be some sort of way of modulating the number of drivers. Keeping them honest and compliant with local regulations would help.

I'm curious to your response on what are just some ideas I am curious about. WIth respect to your demands to Uber and I do think you are in the ballpark, what effect would it have on the casual nature of driving for Uber? Could those demands be satisfied and the casual nature of driving for Uber retained? What role does the very casual driver play in this young struggle?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Ufailbro


uber's finest at work! I agree let's stop feeding this troll.


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> But why do you think it's ok to hurt other people that did nothing to you. Don't become the very thing you hate


Regular taxi drivers and mass transit will still be offering their services...the very same services our pax were using every day before Über even existed.


Daniel12345 said:


> You are actually causing financial damage to the people that are in the same situation as you.


Our pax will manage just fine without us for a day or two using the above mentioned transportation services. If Mickey D's employees went on strike, wouldn't you just head over to Wendy's or Burger King? It's highly unlikely you'd starve to death.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> So, no one is telling you to make fake account and call uber drivers in order to hurt people who don't wanna strike, or doesn't even know about the strike?
> This is terrorism, don't fall into it!!
> My way, or I'll make u pay.....does that sound ok to you. Don't hurt people, and do the opposite of what people that want you to hurt people ask you to do


You want some cheese with your whine.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Regular taxi drivers and mass transit will still be offering their services...the very same services our pax were using every day before Über even existed.
> 
> Our pax will manage just fine without us for a day or two using the above mentioned transportation services. If Mickey D's employees went on strike, wouldn't you just head over to Wendy's or Burger King? It's highly unlikely you'd starve to death.


Even if this were to work out optimally, this could only serve as a first step. That is fine. this could really serve to test the metal of those who participate in the protest for the simple reason that their actions could conceivably serve to cause rates to surge. That is a possibility. However such a surge is a disruption too. Kalanick isn't going to enjoy being on the receiving end of disruption. He doesn't like uncertainty himself.

This is not going to be a simple "strike once and be done" kind of thing. Persoanly, I don't even know if it is really a strike. It may not need to be. It may simply need to be a catalyst for disruption. That IS Uber's own method and by way of that example well proven to be effective. All kinds of things are going to need to happen.

Uber and Kalanick have no burden, they own no cars, they don't even need to turn a profit five years on. This is going to be a struggle for power, an attempt to minimize uncertainty if you are a driver.

- Disruption, breaking from the script as established by Uber could in fact be rather powerful. CLEARLY: They do fear that, that is after all why they created a rigged peer to peer rating system. It is a tool intended to keep people behaving as scripted. Anything an UBer driver can do that would make them appear more legit and aware of his or her personal agency, while driving smart, that is what is needed.

Look at the basement rates: It is an order to protect them from outside disruption in the form of another start up to come along. Currently, if you want to one up Uber, you must come in and be willing to operate at a loss. That would be the assumption. Only another Ponzi scheme could come in and hope to compete against them perhaps. They do not want to open themselves up to that kind of competition. They are noncompetitive.

Disrupt the Disrupter!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> Personally, I haven't driven for Uber in a year but I will definitely cancel a few trips that weekend. Don't really care if I inconvenience a few UberX drivers. I will also be commenting on news articles. I really think the the walkout will be a mere blip on the radar, but its worth a try. Higher rates will benefit everybody in the transportation industry, unfortunately even Travis.


*"I really think the walkout will be a mere blip on the radar, but it's worth a try".
*
Blips on a radar are always moving forward....


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

What is the proposed method for modulating the number of drivers on the road once reasonable, sustainable rates are established?

Currently, Uber is not limited to how many cars they put on the road. They have zero burden or risk. They key off meeting demand when uncertainty is highest. Uber rates are profitable when demand is very high, unprofitable the rest of the time in mature markets. That is their on/off switch. It is the only one. It is absolutely crucial and needs to be considered.

If rates become "real", how do organizers propose to modulate the number of cars as markets cycle through periods of high and low demand? That can not be ignored. So far, it seems to have been mostly ignored. If that is intentional, why? What would happen if the rate schedule became highly favorable to drivers without any way of curbing driver levels in some meaningful way? 

I see little talk there? What are the barriers to such discussion?


----------



## jrboy (Sep 14, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> U don't have to threaten life to be a terrorist or support terrorism. Just hurting random people. terrorizing them is enough. Asking people to cause harm to other people is unethical. Do not folow this loser






 6 minute mark: "i can assure you that a lot of uber drivers will be armed...". pax will be terrorized because of the loaded guns in car. media headline: UBER DRIVERS PACKING HEAT STRIKE WEEKEND 
bad publicity for uber.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> You guys do realize that during this strike harm will be caused to random innocent people. Where is your conscious


Harm? Like the first call I got this morning? 6 miles away and 15 minutes. Kept me waiting 5 minutes before I cancelled and drove off. Saw him in my rear view waving.
30 minutes and 12 miles wasted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> What is the proposed method for modulating the number of drivers on the road once reasonable, sustainable rates are established?
> 
> Currently, Uber is not limited to how many cars they put on the road. They have zero burden or risk. They key off meeting demand when uncertainty is highest. Uber rates are profitable when demand is very high, unprofitable the rest of the time in mature markets. That is their on/off switch. It is the only one. It is absolutely crucial and needs to be considered.
> 
> ...


The only way to limit drivers is through some sort of legal regulation,

Some type of medallion system.

Fingerprint all drivers.

Drug test drivers.

Uber will not accede to these regulations unless forced to accept them in order to operate.

Any others?


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Harm? Like the first call I got this morning? 6 miles away and 15 minutes. Kept me waiting 5 minutes before I cancelled and drove off. Saw him in my rear view waving.
> 30 minutes and 12 miles wasted.


So because of that, you are going to do the same to a different unrelated random individual that never did anything wrong to you, that's childish behavior. Grow up


----------



## veeger2 (Jul 9, 2015)

Hey Danno, Maybe you might refresh your historical memory banks and read up about strikers and how many had to die for what they believed in. Some times we do have a voice and a backbone.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Huberis said:


> What is the proposed method for modulating the number of drivers on the road once reasonable, sustainable rates are established?
> 
> Currently, Uber is not limited to how many cars they put on the road. They have zero burden or risk. They key off meeting demand when uncertainty is highest. Uber rates are profitable when demand is very high, unprofitable the rest of the time in mature markets. That is their on/off switch. It is the only one. It is absolutely crucial and needs to be considered.
> 
> ...


There should be tiered rates based on the age of the car.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

veeger2 said:


> Hey Danno, Maybe you might refresh your historical memory banks and read up about strikers and how many had to die for what they believed in. Some times we do have a voice and a backbone.


----------



## Gregory9 (Sep 26, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> So because of that, you are going to do the same to a different unrelated random individual that never did anything wrong to you, that's childish behavior. Grow up


not a people person? get a job job. Learn machining...


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Strike but don't fake request rides, screw uber up, screw travis....but don't screw other drivers just for personal gains. Be mature about it


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Harm? Like the first call I got this morning? 6 miles away and 15 minutes. Kept me waiting 5 minutes before I cancelled and drove off. Saw him in my rear view waving.
> 30 minutes and 12 miles wasted.


Your mistake by driving 6 miles "really" to pick up the pax, what where you thinking, how desperate are you, I guess real desperate.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

The_One said:


> Your mistake by driving 6 miles "really" to pick up the pax, what where you thinking, how desperate are you, I guess real desperate.


Yes and no. From that area my experience says most rides tend to be longer rides. Usually up to 6 miles to the ride and then 25 miles downtown or to the airport. Not exactly like 6 miles for a down the block minimum ride. There is no down the block. Minimum rides tend to be 10 plus miles.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

The original post reminds me of a number of repressive regimes who use "terrorism" accusations to arrest/discredit journalists and opposition politicians.

And notice the words and phrases: "terrorism", "American", "[this is American]", "[that is not American.]" Appeal to nationalist sentiments, accuse your opponent of terrorism. Now, you've got your license to go blazing into the homes of unarmed protesters. Straight out of the books of certain African governments.

Not accusing original poster of sabotage, but whether intentionally or unintentionally, it's helping the sort of propaganda the likes of Uber would love to spread to discredit the strike.

That said, it is important for whoever is organizing this strike to _release a statement disavowing violence and proactively tying any such efforts to Uber. It should be made clear that it is not in our interest to commit violence; only in Uber's. _


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Anyway all this is irrelevant now.
Abe just put out a New Video rescinding the Cancelling Rides tactic.

*#UberSTRIKE | Media Coverage & Poll to Gauge Driver Sentiment.*


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Strike but don't fake request rides, screw uber up, screw travis....but don't screw other drivers just for personal gains. Be mature about it


I know you will not agree, but the fact of the matter is that the people who choose to drive during the strike are taking Billions of dollars, yes billions, away from the drivers in terms of fares. If all of the drivers did not drive, Uber would be forced to raise rates. period. A 20% increase in sales is in the billions. So yes, the drivers who choose to drive during the strike are taking money out of the pockets of themselves, their coworkers and pretty much anybody who drives for a living. So I will have no problem cancelling on drivers during the strike because it is the right thing to do!


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

PoorBasterd said:


> Regular taxi drivers and mass transit will still be offering their services...the very same services our pax were using every day before Über even existed.
> 
> Our pax will manage just fine without us for a day or two using the above mentioned transportation services. If Mickey D's employees went on strike, wouldn't you just head over to Wendy's or Burger King? It's highly unlikely you'd starve to death.


That's not what the user was saying. The work walk-out is fine... but calling for a ride and cancelling is hurting DRIVERS, not Uber. Some people have no choice but to work. Remember just who it is we're trying to send a message to... and let drivers do what they have to do (which can be anything from feeding their kids to caring for a parent... or maybe even worse, like having to make the nut on a terrible Uber car lease!).


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> I know you will not agree, but the fact of the matter is that the people who choose to drive during the strike are taking Billions of dollars, yes billions, away from the drivers in terms of fares. If all of the drivers did not drive, Uber would be forced to raise rates. period. A 20% increase in sales is in the billions. So yes, the drivers who choose to drive during the strike are taking money out of the pockets of themselves, their coworkers and pretty much anybody who drives for a living. So I will have no problem cancelling on drivers during the strike because it is the right thing to do!


Or just clueless people that get hurt your actions without even knowing what's going on. You gonna hurt random people, you are on the wrong side my friend


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Or just clueless people that get hurt your actions without even knowing what's going on. You gonna hurt random people, you are on the wrong side my friend


Those random people that are not paying attention to what's going on are the ones that are hurting everybody in the industry most!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> That's not what the user was saying. The work walk-out is fine... but calling for a ride and cancelling is hurting DRIVERS, not Uber. Some people have no choice but to work. Remember just who it is we're trying to send a message to... and let drivers do what they have to do (which can be anything from feeding their kids to caring for a parent... or maybe even worse, like having to make the nut on a terrible Uber car lease!).


Their kids will be eating a lot better if they take the weekend off.


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Or just clueless people that get hurt your actions without even knowing what's going on. You gonna hurt random people, you are on the wrong side my friend


Other drivers are not random people. Nor are they guaranteed any income. Not by Uber or the market - and certainly not by other drivers. As a matter of fact, every time YOU accept a fare, YOU are taking money away from other drivers and hurting them. Money they need for food and cancer bills and sick kids and whatever. Looks like you might be a terrorist Daniel12345!!


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

Abe! You are the man, you saw that what you are doing is wrong and you changed your mind, it takes a big man to do that, and you are that man, I just saw a video of you telling people not to call and them cancel the request. I am joining the strike and will not drive that weekend! The only thing I had moral issues with was removed. Now everyone should join the strike, there is no unethical request.

Thanks Daniel


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

In all this discussion the word "anarchy" has never been mentioned.

The word anarchy can describe Uber's actions better since it is the one that ignores every rule when it comes to dealing with authorities and its drivers. 

How do you deal with an anarchist? The only way to deal with it is to disrupt its ability to control you. If drivers manage to disrupt Uber for a few days, we may have a chance to get results.


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> Abe! You are the man, you saw that what you are doing is wrong and you changed your mind, it takes a big man to do that, and you are that man, I just saw a video of you telling people not to call and them cancel the request. I am joining the strike and will not drive that weekend! The only thing I had moral issues with was removed. Now everyone should join the strike, there is no unethical request.
> 
> Thanks Daniel


do you have MetroMile or farmers insurance?


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

UberBlackDriverLA said:


> do you have MetroMile or farmers insurance?


I have state farm, how is this relevent?. The strike organizer no longer support making fake accounts and fake uber requests, so if you do this its on you. But as of now I'm fully in support of the strike and will not drive. Strike on! Just like abe said, there is no longer a reason not to strike.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I wasn't against fake accounts but smart move by Abe, nonetheless.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

veeger2 said:


> Hey Danno, Maybe you might refresh your historical memory banks and read up about strikers and how many had to die for what they believed in. Some times we do have a voice and a backbone.


No job is worth dying for unless you're insured the families going to get taken care of.

I really don't think you believe ovaries worth dying for I could be wrong there are 72 virgins waiting for you in heaven


----------



## UberPal (Feb 2, 2015)

Post this strike everywhere

http://www.cnbc.com/2015/10/03/uber-may-be-encouraging-delay-of-car-purchases-survey.html

People go to every UBER article on the web and post the strike, go on youtube type Uber and report the strike

Donate to the cause gofundme on the Facebook page we need to UNITE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UberBlackDriverLA (Aug 21, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> I have state farm, how is this relevent?. The strike organizer no longer support making fake accounts and fake uber requests, so if you do this its on you. But as of now I'm fully in support of the strike and will not drive. Strike on! Just like abe said, there is no longer a reason not to strike.


State Farm huh? Well you can step down off your soap box now. Did you know your State Farm policy bans driving for hire? Do the morally right thing and inform them of your Ubering!

Do you have a loan on your vehicle? If so, did you know your loan states they are not financing a commercial vehicle? That's right, they don't want their collateral depreciating faster due to high mileage and extra wear and tear.

Furthermore, you are driving your car without comprehensive and collision insurance during the trolling stage which is also in violation of your loan if you have one. That seems pretty unethical.

People who live in glasses houses should not throw stones!


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

William1964 said:


> No job is worth dying for unless you're insured the families going to get taken care of.
> 
> I really don't think you believe ovaries worth dying for I could be wrong there are 72 virgins waiting for you in heaven


Ovaries worth dying for?

Do you have an app that creates these malapropisms or is this just you?

Either way you're killing me over here.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> All good ideas!
> I just happen to think that #UberSTRIKE is a right starting off point to get the National and Local media's attention on Drivers' grievances. This in turn Will get Uber's attention.
> #UberSTRIKE has gathering momentum and it should be seized by Drivers to organize locally.


^^^
Yup!
But of course, even if it cuts into their bottom line, Uber will downplay it.... but potential IPO investors will be delving into every bit of info that they possibly can on the operation. 
And that and the burgeoning number of suits, both class action and private is what worries those schmucks in San Fran the most. 
I really wish that I could join in with you on this because it's in my DNA.... in 1686 my forbears were kicked out of England for being anarchists.... two brothers on my father's side. Haha! First to Holland and then to "the colonies" through Nova Scotia.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> No... Hussein's requests and advice are being labeled as terrorism because he is advocating violence.
> It's up to Uber drivers to make sure that the work slowdown / stoppage is a non-violent expression of protest.
> Calling Abe H an a-hole for advocating violence has NOTHING to do with his name.


I don't give a flying **** about Abe Hussein or anything he has to say, but I will be striking October 16, because I'm sick of Uber's shit.



Waquiber said:


> Obviously based on majority of the posts in this forum, majority of the drivers have NOT owned or run a business before.
> 
> Everyone is forgetting that they are "independent contractors" if you want to be an employee go work for someone. No one is stopping you from not doing uber. It's no different than what WallyMart is doing to its suppliers. You want exposure you gotta pay the price. If uber is so bad then stop driving, you would say but I could not find any other job. Then I say what made you think you can drive for uber forever. Bayou are forgetting this is a tech business and they will Milk it for what it's worth and someone will try to buy it for the "Data" that it has, not because of the money in the ride sharing business. Data is king.
> 
> ...


In business, you have some room to negotiate rates, to negotiate fees, to negotiate commission. Also, you have the option, in most businesses, to go work for a competitor. You don't have those options with uber. Take it or leave it. And they will continue to prey upon the desperate and the dumb.

How can reorganizing the price structure so that it's similar to what it was last year, but instead of the drivers getting back up to what they were making last year, now only uber is benefitting?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I don't give a flying **** about Abe Hussein or anything he has to say, but I will be striking October 16, because I'm sick of Uber's shit.
> 
> In business, you have some room to negotiate rates, to negotiate fees, to negotiate commission. Also, you have the option, in most businesses, to go work for a competitor. You don't have those options with uber. Take it or leave it. And they will continue to prey upon the desperate and the dumb.
> 
> How can reorganizing the price structure so that it's similar to what it was last year, but instead of the drivers getting back up to what they were making last year, now only uber is benefitting?


Question, is the event simply people not logging on to drive for the weekend or is there a series of rallies and pickets planned in various cities? If it is only a matter of drivers not driving with the intent to somehow hurt Uber in the wallet, that seems futile. Uber already operates at a massive loss and that they are comfortable doing so. Furthermore, it doesn't strike me as much other than a conscious effort do act in a manner the surge pricing is already designed to do, modulate the number of drivers. Prices will adjust as needed, markets are flooded with drivers.

Is there more to it that I missed? Any talks being given by.... well, the pop went home, does this involve turning off the app and hitting the street and being heard? What makes this a strike exactly? Seems as if people are just consciously obeying the laws of dynamic pricing as defined by Travis. Be on the look out for a new method for being jerked around.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Wrong. A for your ******ation though


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> But of course, even if it cuts into their bottom line, Uber will downplay it.... but potential IPO investors will be delving into every bit of info that they possibly can on the operation.
> And that and the burgeoning number of suits, both class action and private is what worries those schmucks in San Fran the most.


As for the bottom line: It hit rock bottom and isn't budging. Uber loses incredible amounts of money, they are fine with that. It's part of the game plan. Antitrust issues come to the forefront here. Hard to believe they are concerned about their bottom line.

Potential IPO investors delving into every bit of the info concerning the operation: This first event has to happen before there can be said to be an operation of any kind. I'd guess no investors are losing sleep over this - yet.

As for the growing number of suits, you bet investors follow that line. I would guess that investors are aware of the poor earning potential of most Uber drivers and that may be a genuine concern as well for investors. Until this protest, slow down, halt, whatever it is actually happens, and then happens a couple more times, and happens to a degree that service is affected..... Then people might pay attention.

I hear a lot of talk about not wanting to do X,Y or Z in a particular place because not enough media will be present or not enough people will care.

Uber drivers who care need to find ways of disrupting Uber, while maintaining their integrity if they have any that is. that is the toughest component. It isn't about disrupting Uber's bottom line. They lose money big time.

The key is to disrupt while maintaining integrity. Shatter Uber's illusion. Focus on making that real and you will EARN the attention of those who can implement change. You would also probably attract trouble too, that can be sorted out. Good luck in the next few weeks.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> Ovaries worth dying for?
> 
> Do you have an app that creates these malapropisms or is this just you?
> 
> Either way you're killing me over here.


Can you ever see through the b******* are you so full of it you're eyes are brown Jesus Christ man and I dealing with 50 year olds are 15 year old here

Son, I believe you've been in hell way too long. 140 degree heat is getting to


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

No, he has a point: "you're eyes are brown Jesus Christ man and I dealing with 50 year olds are 15 year old here" That is wtf?? worthy.

He probably isn't dying, but your posts are humorous at times. Wasn't there a couple books, "When A Man Loves A walnut", misheard song lyrics. Your posts remind me of that book from time to time.

"So don't come round tonight, cause you're bound to lose your mind, there's a bathroom on the right."

"Hey Joe, where're you going with that gum in your hair?"

And my favorite thanks to a band I worked for:" When the moon aligns with Mars..... This is the dawning of the age of a hairyass!, age of a hairyass!...... a hairyass." It tends to rhyme with Aquarius you see. Those were fun times, good memories.

Don't take it personal, your posts just don't often make much sense, sometimes however, clear as a bell.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

I wonder if the OP changed his insurance. I sure hope State Farm didn't find out about his illegal & unethical use of their insurance.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> I wonder if the OP changed his insurance. I sure hope State Farm didn't find out about his illegal & unethical use of their insurance.


Well, by driving for Travis, he may not be a terrorist's accomplice, but he sure would be that of a robber baron who sure has hurt a lot of people to get where he has.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Daniel12345 GREAT for now supporting the strike ! Now change the title of this thread to "NO fake rides during strike". I think you did the right thing by standing up to this tactic and taking the flack on this thread. Many posters owe you an apology.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Daniel12345 GREAT for now supporting the strike ! Now change the title of this thread to "NO fake rides during strike". I think you did the right thing by standing up to this tactic and taking the flack on this thread. Many posters owe you an apology.


Probably for the best. That being aid Sacto, what makes this a strike? Is this simply drivers not logging on and driving? Is that it? That barely constitutes a strike, seems to be what dynamic pricing is meant to do, limit the number of drivers. No rallies or picket lines with signs and banners? How do you feel about creating stickers or placards for drivers to display nin their cars declaring support for sustainable rates in mature markets? I asked a driver in Blacksburg, a place with very few drivers, very high rates and surges is she would show solidarity and consider displaying such a message in her car. Drivers in new, high paying markets could be encouraged to show their support for drivers whose honeymoons have ended.

Would such a message of support in drivers cars be worth the risk? Obviously Uber would take issue, but something real needs to be done. SImply not driving one weekend sounds more like a vacation than a strike at this point. You might be looking at a slow down - sort of, if you get enough people.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

This is all to test the waters. The beauty of being independent contractors is that we can strike anonymously. No driver has to have their life ruined for the cause. We are trying to answer the question - can we - or can we not - drive surge through the roof and pax into Lyft's arms.

We have already won because people are talking about the strike. THANK YOU ABE. We can call it #UberStrikeAlphaTest. 

Act, adapt, iterate.


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Requesting and canceling ride is what I'm talking about, it's so selfish, u are harming the innocent for your own personal gain. You are punishing people that disagree with you. That is plain evil


Uber permits a 4.59 minute cancel for free and know PAX work the system...what's the problem? Is Uber promoting terrorism with this policy?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> that's not what he is asking for, he is asking drivers and pax to send fake request and cancel them just to hurt people that don't bound to his will, this loser is a terrorist!!
> what if there is a driver out there who is having a financial problems, who doesn't know about this strike, or just cant afford to miss a day of work and need every cent he/she can get to feed his/her family, so instead of spending time with his/her family on the weekend he/she must drive for uber cause he/she need the money to buy food diapers etc. and now he/she is going to get tons of fake uber requests, he/she is gonna lose money driving his/her car all over the place while the pax keep canceling the request, and he/she is gonna end up frustrated upset and broke. and this is thanks to this terrorist who u decided to follow!!! this is disgusting!!.
> you wanna strike go ahead, you wanna call for other people to strike fine, no problem with that. but u wanna actually hurt people who don't wanna strike with you, this is terrorism, u are terrorizing innocent people. he is asking fo you to cause damage to people who maybe doesn't even know about any of this. DO NOT FOLLOW A TERRORIST!!! no matter what.
> Thanks, Daniel


What if there is someone who likes punctuation?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

flash389 said:


> It is a strike, at least by the classical by definition:
> 
> "a refusal to work organized by a body of employees as a form of protest, typically in an attempt to gain a concession or concessions"
> 
> ...





Daniel12345 said:


> Requesting and canceling ride is what I'm talking about, it's so selfish, u are harming the innocent for your own personal gain. You are punishing people that disagree with you. That is plain evil


If that is done and the strike is not successful at least the drivers may decide for the NEXT one to stay at home.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

I think a strike during the weekdays Monday thru Friday would be more effective. The full time drivers that drive during the week understand the pain better than the weekend warriors. The weekend warriors will be more difficult to convince to stay home. I'm also worried that the bad press from this Abe guy will be played up by Uber and negate any positives from the strike. Who is Abe Husein anway? Is he even on this board? I think chi1cabby should lead the strike not this guy!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> This is all to test the waters. The beauty of being independent contractors is that we can strike anonymously. No driver has to have their life ruined for the cause. We are trying to answer the question - can we - or can we not - drive surge through the roof and pax into Lyft's arms.
> 
> We have already won because people are talking about the strike. THANK YOU ABE. We can call it #UberStrikeAlphaTest.
> 
> Act, adapt, iterate.


I wish you the best though I don't believe it is possible for you to have much effect without getting out there on the street, letting your self be seen, being real people, putting your necks a little bit on the line.

If it stays peaceful, you shouldn't risk the ruin of your life, though I wouldn't expect it to be easy or comfortable.

Sacto - The technique you are employing, seems to me a better tactic for a mature movement which actually has a lot of momentum behind it already. "Strike anonymously" Framing this as a strike may not be realistic or helpful. People like the word, it has impact, but this isn't going to have that kind of impact. Not even close.

This sounds like a "walk off", a "Slow down"......"a vacation"...... The first two might work. Call it what it is for the simple reason of clarity and trying to get people all together on the same page. When I think of strike, this just doesn't make the cut. That doesn't mean what is hoped to happen couldn't be helpful.

Slow down, walk off the job....... Strike carries lots of baggage, people fear the word and the word doesn't fit anyway. Call it what it is and more people (maybe) will join you.

Best of luck, don't spend much time trying to hurt Uber at the wallet, they are comfortable losing money as it is.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I wish you the best though I don't believe it is possible for you to have much effect without getting out there on the street, letting your self be seen, being real people, putting your necks a little bit on the line.
> 
> If it stays peaceful, you shouldn't risk the ruin of your life, though I wouldn't expect it to be easy or comfortable.
> 
> ...


I didn't like the word strike either, too many people think of it in a negative light.

I started using protest, it pretty much means the same (to me) but seems less offensive.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Waquiber said:


> Ch1cabby
> 
> You must always have an exit strategy.


That's a bit like saying "Let them eat cake."

Many people are doing uber because they are desperate. If they had an exit strategy they would have taken it long ago.

You might as well say "If you don't like your pay get a higher paying job."


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

PoorBasterd said:


> "threatening to cut off Mr. Kalanick's head with the dullest butter knife they can find"


Am I bad for thinking for a moment that would benefit us all?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Nah, I'm sure with the way he's going, a piano will fall on his head.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Huberis said:


> I wish you the best though I don't believe it is possible for you to have much effect without getting out there on the street, letting your self be seen, being real people, putting your necks a little bit on the line.
> 
> If it stays peaceful, you shouldn't risk the ruin of your life, though I wouldn't expect it to be easy or comfortable.
> 
> ...


Wow. I just saw a bandwagon and jumped on. Uber is a game. Play on.


----------



## GROWAPAIR (Aug 14, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


Here you come, puling this terrorism crap from Fox News (fear mongers) play book. This strike has nothing to do with terrorism or you just an idiot.


----------



## Dts08 (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm going not going to drive on them day.but I'm not going to do all that other crap..hey but uber did the phoney account thing and had lyft drivers driving to bogus destination and/or cancelling out the ride before they got there..


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

We need the passenger's also to stand with us. Tell them about the strike & our problems 
Many of the passengers already use both Uber & Lyft so they'll have another option. In some cities.


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Waquiber said:


> We should just close this thread right here. Daniel12345 is just looking for attention and trying to troll us. He did pretty good though. 7 pages of comments.


All he did was unite riders. He is a putz.


----------



## Don't worry about it (Sep 30, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> Terrorism is not just blowing things up or cutting people heads off, terrorism is hurting people that disagree with you or not following your wishes.
> This strike is calling you to hurt random people who don't agree with you or do what u want them to do.
> This is terrorism!!
> I'm all for striking, freedom of speech etc, this is what America is all about, but when someone is asking you to hurt random people in any way shape or form, it is American to give him the middle finger and tell him to go to hell, even if u agree with the strike and have no intention fake calling uber drivers just to hurt them or to throw rocks at their cars, the fact that the strike organizer ask u to do this should make u not listen to him.
> Thanks, Daniel


This guy sounds like an idiot uber puppet! You know he is either part of uber or is paid by them. His analogy to terrorism is ridiculous and Seems to ignore or not understand what drivers are trying to achieve .


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

As an army man myself, I get really annoyed when people constantly say everything is terrorism. It's been reduced to nothing but a political buzzphrase to shut down conversation. Daniel12345 can suck a fat one.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's a bit like saying "Let them eat cake."
> 
> Many people are doing uber because they are desperate. If they had an exit strategy they would have taken it long ago.
> 
> You might as well say "If you don't like your pay get a higher paying job."


If I lost my job.... And had nowhere else to go. I would fallback to Uber full time. That being said... it would most certainly be temporary and not a end all be all. Working at BJS (who hire frequently is a better choice)


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

We all know what's coming, we all know who are the real cry babys.

The old/vet drivers. So please quit already and let's us new, part time drivers take over, we don't care about you just like you didn't care when you took the job from cabbies.

Now we take the job from you, so just go suck a fat one


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> We all know what's coming, we all know who are the real cry babys.
> 
> The old/vet drivers. So please quit already and let's us new, part time drivers take over, we don't care about you just like you didn't care when you took the job from cabbies.
> 
> Now we take the job from you, so just go suck a fat one


I will do that Daniel12345 once I get my terrorism paperwork in aka striking next week.


----------



## Daniel12345 (Sep 24, 2015)

I'm striking also btw


----------



## ocbob2 (Aug 18, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I'm striking also btw


Doesn't sound like it. You striking against uber?


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> We all know what's coming, we all know who are the real cry babys.
> 
> The old/vet drivers. So please quit already and let's us new, part time drivers take over, we don't care about you just like you didn't care when you took the job from cabbies.
> 
> Now we take the job from you, so just go suck a fat one


Uh, I have a degree from one of the most prestigeous colleges in the country, and I speak 3 languages. This is purely a part-time extra cash earner until I finalize my real job. I'm probably about 2 weeks out from nailing something down. I still plan on using uber as pax after I'm out, and believe me, I prefer more experienced veteran drivers. I wish well for my fellow drivers, even though my uber days are coming to an end.

I'm seriously thinking you're just a paid canary from uber. I saw your account stats and you've only ever posted on this thread.


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Daniel12345 said:


> I'm striking also btw


Ducktales.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

Jose_A said:


> Uh, I have a degree from one of the most prestigeous colleges in the country, and I speak 3 languages. This is purely a part-time extra cash earner until I finalize my real job. I'm probably about 2 weeks out from nailing something down. I still plan on using uber as pax after I'm out, and believe me, I prefer more experienced veteran drivers. I wish well for my fellow drivers, even though my uber days are coming to an end.
> 
> I'm seriously thinking you're just a paid canary from uber. I saw your account stats and you've only ever posted on this thread.


Good observation & true!


----------



## ATL2SD (Aug 16, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> I'm seriously thinking you're just a paid canary from uber. I saw your account stats and you've only ever posted on this thread.


Yup! It's the same 1 or 2 people creating multiple screen names. Notice the names are different but the typing styles & snarky sarcasm remains the same.


----------



## jimsbox (Oct 20, 2014)

Daniel12345 said:


> We all know what's coming, we all know who are the real cry babys.
> 
> The old/vet drivers. So please quit already and let's us new, part time drivers take over, we don't care about you just like you didn't care when you took the job from cabbies.
> 
> Now we take the job from you, so just go suck a fat one


Enjoy your trip to bankruptcy, sad you cannot see the forest for the trees. You will wake up one day when you have an accident or something catastrophic happens to your car and you realize you lost more in one minute than you ever made with Uber. So, I will thank you for taking the hit so we more thoughtful veterans cut and run from a truly bad deal.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Originally when I heard about the fake calling I thought it was a good idea but then I had time to sleep on it and realized that it was a bad idea. I'm pro driver all the way. Work if you want but I'll sit the weekend out in protest. I just want the company to know what we want and sit with us and listen.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Or use this weekend to go out like you've always wanted to.


----------



## Neil Yaremchuk (Sep 28, 2015)

Jose_A said:


> Or use this weekend to go out like you've always wanted to.


Deer hunting it is. Venison for everyone.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Operation: Hit the *Ship* *****

Don't sink it, *just hit the newbies*.


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> I hope you are not working during the strike.
> 
> You might get request to NO where.


There is a way to unite and NOT hurt other drivers with ghost pax.....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/strike-plan-step-by-step-must-read-for-those-who-want-more.40979/

Andy


----------



## Uber 1 (Oct 6, 2015)

Sebikun20 said:


> Just wanna point out that he insults the people who are choosing not to strike... " I dont have a gun to your head... do whatever you want... If you dont want to strike and keep making less than minimum wage your whole life fine." He is clearly agitated. The way hes talking and stuttering at times. I think it sounds terrible when "leaders" go ghetto in their speech....


HI,

I didn't actually watch the video BUT sometimes going "ghetto" has its place....

I sometimes think world leaders / politicians / bosses etc... shouldn't pretend to be so prim and proper....say what you are feeling in a way that conveys the message succinctly and with its real intent..

Imagine watching a crime show and the gangster says:

Madam, please don't make me discharge my firearm into your cranial cavity

Wouldn't it be better for them say:

Bit_h don't make me pop a cap in you dome!

I suppose a more Middle Class version would be :

Don't make me shoot you in your head !

I guess its just different ways of saying basically the same thing....I guess word choice probably depends on your general audience?

//// Just curious BUT what "tone" do you think the average reader on this forum would use in the shooting example above? ////

;-)

Andy


----------



## PoorBasterd (Mar 6, 2015)

ATL2SD said:


> Yup! It's the same 1 or 2 people creating multiple screen names. Notice the names are different but the typing styles & snarky sarcasm remains the same.


Goes to show that Travis not only knows about this forum, he also pays attention to it.


----------

